# [HWBot Country Cup 2013] Diskussionsthread



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab 1. November geht es bei HWBot wieder los mit dem Country Cup. Für die, die das Konzept noch nicht kennen:
Ein Mal jährlich treten bei HWBot keine einzelnen Member oder Teams gegeneinander an sondern ein ganzes Land. Dabei gibt es mehrere Kategorien zu welchen unterschiedlich viele Ergebnisse übermittelt werden müssen. Am Ende zählt dann der Punktedurchschnitt des gesamten Landes. Dabei kann jeder einzelne Bencher nur ein Ergebnis pro Kategorie hochladen.

*Stage 1, Nov 1 – Dez 27, 3DMark 11 Performance Full Out: *
- Alle Hardware ist zugelassen.
- Es wird nur ein Ergebnis pro Land benötigt.
- Punktestaffelung: 50-41-36-32-30-28-26-24-22-20-19-18-17-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1


*Stage 2, Nov 1 – Dez 23, 3DMark Cloud Gate 1xGPU (i7+NV): *
- Es sind nur Intel Core i7 CPUs erlaubt.
- Es sind nur GTX 670, GTX 570 und GTX 470 erlaubt.
- Es werden drei Ergebnisse benötigt (1x 670, 1x 570, 1x 470)
- Punktestaffelung: 40-33-29-26-24-22-20-19-18-17-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1


*Stage 3, Nov 1 – Dez 23, 3DMark Vantage Dual GPU (i5+AMD/ATI):* 
- Es sind nur Intel Core i5 CPUs erlaubt.
- Es sind Karten der Generation  Radeon HD 6000, Radeon HD 5000, und Radeon HD 4000 erlaubt.
- Es werden drei Ergebnisse benötigt (1x HD6xxx, 1x HD5xxx, 1x HD4xxx)
- Es muss entweder eine Dual GPU Karte (z.B. HD4870X2) oder zwei einzelne Karten (2 x HD5870) verwendet werden.
- Punktestaffelung: 40-33-29-26-24-22-20-19-18-17-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1


*Stage 4, Nov 1 – Dez 23, HWBOT Prime (i3/Pentium):* 
- Es sind nur Intel Core i3 oder Pentium CPUs erlaubt.
- Es gibt keine GPU Beschränkung.
- Es werden drei Ergebnisse benötigt mit drei Unterschiedlichen CPU Kernen (z.B. 1x Haswell, 1x Sandy Bridge, 1x Ivy Bridge)
- Punktestaffelung: 40-33-29-26-24-22-20-19-18-17-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1


*Stage 5, Nov 1 – Dez 19, Aquamark (AMD FX):* 
- Es sind nur AMD FX CPUs erlaubt.
- Es gibt keine GPU Beschränkung.
- Es werden fünf Ergebnisse benötigt mit unterschiedlichen CPU Kernen (z.B. 1x Zambezi, 1x Vishera, 1x Windsor, 1x Toleo, 1x San Diego)
- Punktestaffelung: 30-25-22-19-18-17-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-2-1


*Stage 6, Nov 1 – Dez 19, Catzilla 576P (AMD APU):* 
- Es sind nur AMD AMD APUs erlaubt.
- Es ist nur die onboard APU erlaubt.
- Es werden fünf Ergebnisse benötigt mit unterschiedlichen GPU Kernen (hier weiß ich noch nicht genau was wir am besten verwenden)
- Punktestaffelung: 30-25-22-19-18-17-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-2-1


*Stage 7, Nov 1 – Dez 19, 3DMark03 (legacy):*
- Es gibt keien CPU oder GPU Beschränkungen.
- Es werden fünf Ergebnisse benötigt mit unterschiedlichen Anbindungen (1x PCIe, 1x AGP, 1x PCI, 1x Integriert, 1x Hybrid)
- Punktestaffelung: 35-25-22-19-18-17-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-2-1

*Stage 8, Nov 1 – Dez 15, SuperPI 32M Low Clock Challenge:*
- Es gibt keine CPU oder GPU Beschränkungen
- Der maximale Takt darf 5000,01 MHz betragen
- Es werden sieben Ergebnisse benötigt mit unterschiedlichen Sockeln (z.B. 1x 1150, 1x 1155, 1x 1366, 1x 1156, 1x 775, 1x AM3+, 1x AM2)



Die erste Priorität liegt darin alle Ergebnisse für eine Stage zusammen zu bekommen. Wenn man z.B. alle drei benötigten Scores hat mit einem Durchschnitt von 20000 Punkten und ein anderes Land hat nur zwei Ergebnisse mit einem Durchschnitt von 30000 Punkten liegt man trotzdem vorne, da man alle drei Scores eingereicht hat.

Würde mich über eure Teilnahme freuen  Ihr könnten schon mal Schauen welche Stages für eure Hardware in Frage kommen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde die 2 8600GS wieder benchen mit Voltmod (i5) + Athlon X2 6400 mit Dominatoren  , mal schauen ob ich AM2 Benchen kann 

EDIT: nirgendwo ne chance , oder ist das wie immer 8600GS gegen 8600GS oder Alle gegen Alle? Also Stage 1


----------



## Nachtelf (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich könnte wohl nur in Stage 6-8 Ergebnisse liefern-schauen wir dann mal


----------



## Vaykir (21. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn bei Stage 7 die Hybridgrafik?


----------



## Nachtelf (21. Oktober 2013)

sowas vielleicht?


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2013)

Genau. Du hast das nicht zufällig? Wäre genial


----------



## Nachtelf (21. Oktober 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Genau. Du hast das nicht zufällig? Wäre genial



Jepp, muss ich dann nur mal kaltmachen 


[hwbot=2400229]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2013)

Super  Da hatte ich die größten Bedenken ein Ergebnis zu bekommen  Freut mich.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Oktober 2013)

AH super, aber was genau ist das bzw wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Nachtelf (21. Oktober 2013)

Vaykir schrieb:


> AH super, aber was genau ist das bzw wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?



Das ist eine APU die im hybrid-crossfire mit einer PCI-e Karte läuft. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/64288-wie-hybrid-crossfire-aktivieren.html


----------



## Ü50 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe hier ein, wie Link liegen. Geht das damit auch? hat auch on Board Grafig.
Was müsste ich denn für eine Grak duzu stecken?

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H87-D3H (rev. 1.x)


----------



## Nachtelf (22. Oktober 2013)

Glaube ich nicht - ich kann da nix zu "dual Grafik Support" finden. So heißt das jedenfalls bei meinem http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=615

edit: noch ein link wie das aktiviert wird http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/support/faq_content.php?S_ID=549


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Oktober 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier ein, wie Link liegen. Geht das damit auch? hat auch on Board Grafig. Was müsste ich denn für eine Grak duzu stecken?  GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H87-D3H (rev. 1.x)


Du kannst das nur via Lucid Virtu , aber darf man ja nicht?


----------



## Bullshooter (22. Oktober 2013)

Hi Roman,
wir werden auch versuchen etwas Punkte zu sammeln.
Ich selbst könnte z.B. den i5 4670K mit zwei HD5870 in der Stage 3 fahren.
Ansonsten müssen wir mal sehen, was wir von Team Hardwarereaktor sonst noch beisteuern können.


----------



## u22 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab mal aufgeschrieben wo ich eventuell was machen kann falls was gebraucht wird

stage 1: überlasse ich den Profies 
stage 2: hab ich nix da an GPU
stage 3: hätte ich HD 4870X2 und 2x HD5850 da, aber keine CPU
stage 4: hab zwar ein i3 im Laptop aber nicht mit diesem Kernen
stage 5: könnt ich max nen FX-55 San Diego auftreiben und mit DICE benchen
stage 6: hab ich nix
stage 7: könnt ich eventuell mit Laptop und i5 und HD 7670M und Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 machen falls das geht
stage 8: könnte ich damit eventuell bei AM2 was machen u22`s SuperPi - 32M score: 19min 41sec 859ms with a Athlon 64 5600+ X2

bzw wie ist das bei Stage 7 eigentlich gemeint mit der Hardware?


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2013)

Stage 3: werde ich wahrscheinlich mit 5970 abdecken können. 4870X2 ist natürlich gut
Stage 4: War nur ein Beispiel. Kern ist egal.
Stage 5: Das wäre schon mal sehr gut
Stage 7: Es kommt nur auf die Anbindung an. 
Stage 8: Wäre ein Versuch wert


----------



## u22 (23. Oktober 2013)

bei Stage 3 fehlt mir nur die CPU, hab nur zwei i7 2600k hier
bei stage 4 könnte ich dann in etwa das abliefern u22`s SuperPi - 32M score: 16min 46sec 374ms with a Core i3 370M
bei stage 7 weiß ich nur nicht in wieweit es was bringt mit dem laptop, da auch nur win 8 drauf ist, kann auch aktuell irgendwie gpu-z nicht starten um zu schauen ob das geht


----------



## Bullshooter (23. Oktober 2013)

Ne 4870X2 für die Stage 3 wäre bei mir auch vorhanden.
Werde aber die zwei 5870er unter LN2 benchen.


----------



## Nachtelf (23. Oktober 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> bei Stage 3 fehlt mir nur die CPU, hab nur zwei i7 2600k hier
> bei stage 4 könnte ich dann in etwa das abliefern u22`s SuperPi - 32M score: 16min 46sec 374ms with a Core i3 370M
> bei stage 7 weiß ich nur nicht in wieweit es was bringt mit dem laptop, da auch nur win 8 drauf ist, kann auch aktuell irgendwie gpu-z nicht starten um zu schauen ob das geht


 
Win 8 ist doch verboten im Bot


----------



## u22 (23. Oktober 2013)

> Exceptions to the Windows 8 rule:
> 
> non-overclockable notebooks may be used in combination with Windows 8
> 3DMark and PCMark runs on Windows 8 if an ORB Link is included, and SystemInfo 4.20 (unofficial download) is used.



beim Laptop gehts aber


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2013)

Nicht mit neuestem Update und 3DMark Link. Aber diese Ausnahme gilt auch nur für die 3DMarks.


----------



## Nachtelf (23. Oktober 2013)

Ok, wußte ich nicht


----------



## Jogibär (23. Oktober 2013)

Für Stage 7 hätte ich als PCI-Anbindung die 9500 GT DDR2 anzubieten. Zwar exisitiert mein tolles Asus-Board nicht mehr und bei den neuen Boards zickt die Karte etwas rum, aber wenn keiner 'ne andere PCI-Karte hat, würde ich mich mal daran versuchen. Grüße vom Berlin-Power-Team.


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2013)

Würde mich freuen  In erster Linie müssen wir einfach alle Ergebnisse abdecken. Verbessern kann man danach immer noch.


----------



## Jogibär (23. Oktober 2013)

OK. Ich habe beim XPERT-OC-TEAM auch schon Bescheid gesagt und den Thread hier verlinkt, vielleicht kommt von dort auch noch Hilfe.


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir


----------



## u22 (23. Oktober 2013)

Erkennt das System dann eigentlich die besten Scores, wenn mehrere leute was hochladen und mehr als nötig da ist?
So das einfach jeder hochladen kann was er hat und das beste wird dann nur gewertet?


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2013)

Jup genau. Prinzipiell kann jeder hochladen und nur das beste wird gewertet.


----------



## u22 (23. Oktober 2013)

gut, so FX-55 ist gekauft, mach da einen score damit 

bleibt es halt bei 2 AMD Ergebnissen bei mir, da ich mir nicht extra einen i5 zulegen will, obwohl ich GPUs da hätte


edit:

bei stage 6:

am besten wäre ein Ergebnis mit:

A10-6800k Richland
A10-5800K Trinity
A8-3870K Llano
E2-2000 Zacate
A6 5200 Kabini


gibt dann natürlich noch paar Notebook ableger


----------



## Ü50 (23. Oktober 2013)

Notfalls habe ich auch noch etwas da.


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2013)

5800K Trinity hab ich hier


----------



## Nachtelf (23. Oktober 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> 5800K Trinity hab ich hier



Ich auch


----------



## Lippokratis (23. Oktober 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> bei stage 6:
> 
> am besten wäre ein Ergebnis mit:
> 
> ...


da ja nach GPU-Kern unterschieden wird ist es vlt. sinnvoller danach die Auswahl zutreffen. Also z.B

A10-6800K - HD8670D (384 Shader)
A10-5800K - HD7660D (384 Shader)
A8 - 6600K - HD8570D (256 Shader)
A8 - 5600K - HD7650D (256 Shader)
A6 - 6400K - HD8470D (192 Shader)

das sollte wohl die optimalste zusammenstellung sein, da alle APUs einen freien Multi haben und jeweils unterschiedliche GPU-Kerne


----------



## Lubke (25. Oktober 2013)

nur ma so ne idee: was haltet ihr davon in post #1 zu den stages die leute einzutragen, die da was machen wollen? vllt mit cpu bzw gpu, die er nutzen möchte?
das machts übersichtlicher und wer mehrere möglichkeiten hat, kann sich dann vllt auf das konzentrieren was noch keiner macht 
ich meld mich ma mit sockel 989 für stage 8


----------



## der8auer (25. Oktober 2013)

Wie siehts bei euch mit Stage 2 aus?

GTX 470, GTX 570 und GTX 670?


----------



## u22 (25. Oktober 2013)

GTX 470 würde ich eventuell machen, hab aber nur einen i7 2600k @ 5,6ghz da


----------



## der8auer (31. Oktober 2013)

Ab morgen geht's los  Dann einfach alles hochladen was ihr schon habt. So sehen wir schnell welche Stages wir komplett abdecken können und wo noch Bedarf besteht. Die Ergebnisse können wir im Laufe der Zeit dann immer noch verbessern.


----------



## Matti OC (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi, ich könnte in der Stage 7  -AGP- mal mein Glück versuchen.

lg Matti


----------



## u22 (31. Oktober 2013)

weiß jemand welche Grafikkarte ich bei Stage 5 am besten nehme?

Hab den FX-55 der läuft 3,5Ghz unter SS. Mit ner HD 6870 komme ich grad mal auf 100k Punkte unter Win 7 64bit.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. November 2013)

Wie sieht das bei Stage 8 aus, heißt AM3+ ausschließlich FX oder kann ich da nen alten Phenom II nehmen?
Für Stage 2 hätte ich noch ne recht gute 470 (933core/2060mem @air) aber leider keinen i7. Falls da keiner was auftreibt könnte ich die auch jemandem leihen.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. November 2013)

u22 schrieb:


> weiß jemand welche Grafikkarte ich bei Stage 5 am besten nehme?
> 
> Hab den FX-55 der läuft 3,5Ghz unter SS. Mit ner HD 6870 komme ich grad mal auf 100k Punkte unter Win 7 64bit.



Ich denke mal mit dem FX55 limitiert der Prozessor mit fast jeder halbwegs aktuellen Grafikkarte.



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei Stage 8 aus, heißt AM3+ ausschließlich FX oder kann ich da nen alten Phenom II nehmen?
> Für Stage 2 hätte ich noch ne recht gute 470 (933core/2060mem @air) aber leider keinen i7. Falls da keiner was auftreibt könnte ich die auch jemandem leihen.



Stage 8 ist nach Sockeln unterteilt. Der Prozessor ist da egal. Du kannst z.B. jeden Prozessor nehmen der auf Sockel AM3+ passt.


----------



## u22 (1. November 2013)

Mit ner GTX 260 habe ich einen höheren score als mit ner HD 6870

aber aktuell kann ich einige Scores nicht hoch laden, bekomme da nur fehlermeldungen


----------



## DjangOC (1. November 2013)

Hoffe das es bald Lightnings der R9 290X geben wird, die unterm Tec Mod Kühler und letzt go...


----------



## u22 (1. November 2013)

Die wirste aber nicht im Cup verwenden dürfen laut regeln


----------



## Nachtelf (2. November 2013)

@Roman: klärst du bitte wie man Hybrid Crossfire Ergebnisse hochladen kann? Wenn ich 2xGPU auswähle entspricht das Ergebnis nicht den Regeln und unter 1xGPU wird es nicht als Hybrid gewertet...


----------



## loopy83 (2. November 2013)

Habe doch noch einen Score für den Country Cup machen können:
BenchBros`s HWBOT Prime score: 3075.28 primes per second with a Core i3 530
Jetzt fehlt noch ein HWBOT Prime Score mit einem i3... habe nur noch einen i5 670 da... der nützt nix...


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2013)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> @Roman: klärst du bitte wie man Hybrid Crossfire Ergebnisse hochladen kann? Wenn ich 2xGPU auswähle entspricht das Ergebnis nicht den Regeln und unter 1xGPU wird es nicht als Hybrid gewertet...


 
Hab kurz nachgefragt



Massman schrieb:


> Example:
> 
> - Radeon HD 6630D2 (Hybrid) = Radeon HD 6550D + Radeon HD 6570
> 
> ...



Also unter dem Hybrid Namen hochladen mit dual GPU.


----------



## Nachtelf (2. November 2013)

Wenn du es sagst  Mal schauen ob es wieder gelöscht wird...

edit: dieses Ergebnis wurde noch nicht als PCI-Karte gewertet: Axl`s 3DMark03 score: 3972 marks with a GeForce 9100M G


----------



## der8auer (2. November 2013)

Stage 2 GTX 570 wäre damit auch abgedeckt 

der8auer`s 3DMark - Cloud Gate score: 30293 marks with a GeForce GTX 570


----------



## Lippokratis (3. November 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Stage 2 GTX 570 wäre damit auch abgedeckt
> 
> der8auer`s 3DMark - Cloud Gate score: 30293 marks with a GeForce GTX 570


 
sehr gut


----------



## u22 (3. November 2013)

sehr schön

im luxx will jemand bei stage 3 mit HD6990 benchen

konnte heute meinen Aquamark score mit den FX mal endlich hoch laden


----------



## der8auer (3. November 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich dem AM3 mit dem L1N64-SLI WS + FX-74 machen aber mein BIOS ist tot. Habe mir erst mal ein paar neue BIOS Chips bestellt.


----------



## Nachtelf (3. November 2013)

Lol - Bioschip hab ich heute auch bestellt, hab noch ein P5Q liegen wo der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt...


----------



## der8auer (10. November 2013)

Habe gestern zusammen mit Stefan für den Country Cup gebencht. Leider habe ich am Ende gemerkt, dass ich den Hintergrund bei fast allen Ergebnissen vergessen habe 

Gab also von mir nur ein verwertbares Ergebnis. Danach hat das Setup den Geist aufgegeben. Besorge mir am Montag erst mal ein neues Board:
der8auer`s Catzilla - 576p score: 3454 marks with a Radeon HD 8670D

Stefan hat noch ein Ergebnis mit einem i3 540 für HWBot Prime.


----------



## u22 (20. November 2013)

Stage 2 ist auch komplett, muss nur mal noch bissl mehr austesten ist noch nicht max

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.)


----------



## Matti OC (23. November 2013)

Stage 7 ist leider noch nicht komplett, 
schaut doch bitte mal rein, ob ihr was habt 

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

lg Matti


----------



## u22 (23. November 2013)

es wurde ein Ergebnis mit PCI Karte hoch geladen, dies wird allerdings nicht anerkannt vom System. Ich glaub Roman hat Massman schon gefragt, aber weis nicht ob da schon was raus gekommen ist.

Fehlen noch einige Ergebnisse in den verschiedenen Stage


----------



## Don_Dan (24. November 2013)

Ich hab Massman schon gefragt...



			
				Massman schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, can't figure out why either. I'll ask Frederik


----------



## u22 (21. Dezember 2013)

hab mal die i5 Stage verbessert, haben jetzt wieder paar Punkte mehr vorsprung


----------

